# Pulling on clothes



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

As you know daisy is teething so as a result she is pulling on my clothes and socks which results in my toes getting a bite. Now I've tried no and gently removing her and replacing my clothes with a toy. It's not working so I've moved to leaving the room coming back in and ignoring her. My question is how long do I ignore her? Is it a minute few minutes or more or less?


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

What I'm doing with Sophie's barking is most of the time she sits there staring at me to bark for attention. If tried no, I've tried redirecting her attention, I too have now had to resort to ignoring her. She sits there and barks and jumps around and I don't even look at hers when she's stopped barking I give her praise (you can use the clicker or do treats) and I hope and pray that will fix our problem. I hope this helped


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks Ashley its working a bit this evening and I praise her and she has stopped but just sits crying up at me and doesn't play with any toys so can't praise her for playing with toys the crying lasts for ages.


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

As for the teething, I bought Sophie her very first bully stick on Saturday, that has cut down on a LOT of her chewing. Just check with your vet to see when they think she should have them, my vet recommended I wait until she was 16 weeks old.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Ok will ask she has to go back and get her ears checked so will ask. It's awful all her front teeth are gone and I know it's hurting her but don't want he thinking its ok to pull on people's clothing.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

have you tried a teething ring for lil daisy???? i know my three did well on that


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

I've little bone that we freeze down. The pulling on clothes is gettin more like an attention grabbing thing so say if I'm making dinner or something she will pull my clothes or socks. It started out teething but has progressed. I also give we an ice cube and she sucks it and runs around after it she loves that


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Some may have other training techniques to use....

First, I'd start working with her on basic obedience. So that you can give her something to do when she is being ornery.

When Grace starts being a handful I will say in a really fun voice, "Gracie sit!" "Gracie wave!".... I will run through all her best tricks and then give her cheerios after 5-6 of them.

Then she goes off and isn't a handful anymore LOL

Maltese are definitely people dogs. They want attention and they want to be a part of things. So this is a part of her that won't go away but needs redirection... Find a way to spend the time with her but not be under your feet attacking your pants LOL

When I'm cooking, as horrible as it might sound, I put Grace in a little basket type carseat (the small one that you hang over the seat?) on one of our kitchen stools (it's a chair type stool so safe). She happily sits there watching what we do.

Could I teach her to lay in her bed during this time? Sure... Gus hangs out on the living room chair. But none of us mind having her up there watching while we cook, and she's become a regular part of the dinner prep routine 

Gus was a big clothes grabber. Ugh... I couldn't even walk down the hall without him going after my pants!

Trainers had lots of ideas.... One (horrible) even told me to quickly lift my legs up high and he'd learn it wasn't safe to be so close to my feet! One said to squirt him with water.

I ended up just redirecting and ignoring the behavior when I was busy and couldn't redirect.

And within a few weeks it stopped. He learned it did nothing and that toys were much more fun 

When he was older I taught him "tap" He will paw my leg (it was part of his SDiT training). So you could possibly make it into a useful behavior.... Get a clicker and mark the part of the behavior you like.

But if you start playing training games with Daisy she will happily engage in an impromptu game when you need to get her out of an annoying behavior LOL


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

We ignore Gustave for about 1 minute. It's funny. He sits all sad for a minute and then starts playing around with something else. I assume it's because he has forgotten why he's in time out already. After that there's no point really in ignoring him. We ask him to do a couple of 'tricks' and then let him out so he feels like it's a game and he's earned it.


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Tori great advise thankyou. I have a car seat which she doesn't use in the car so might try that with her in the kitchen jus like a high chair!! Love it

I think I'm going to get clicker tomorrow we have a squeaky ball ill squeak it and she runs brings it back and drops it so obviously she responds to it. I think we are at the stage of let's see how far we can get as she will look at me out of the corner of her eye while she is doing the clothes pulling!! Thanks 


Eiksaa this is exactly what daisy was like except after 3 minutes she was still sitting crying at my leg!!! It was really bad crying my dad isn't well tonight and actually came up and told me to just throw her a toy that he could hear her in the bedroom!! She was upstairs in kitchen with me. To do list tomorrow is a clicker

With the clicker if you say sit she sits you click give her great correct? Same for stay etc? When you want to lengthen the time do you hold the click off for longer?


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Hehe tori your posts always make me smile some way. I know I end up standing holding daisy so she can see what mum is doing. I miss out on the preparation part!! The new part of the meal I think. I've heard of squirting the water in the face but dead set against doing it as daisy hates water so much bath times are such a struggle don't want to make her more afraid. Clicker might help with this too. Thankyou so much for the advise. Just don't want her thinking its ok. I know it's her teeth it has only started this past week but getting worse she is doing exactly what Gus did I ended up dragging her along with me sometimes.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Our trainer suggested bitter apple spray on socks and bottom of pants. I haven't tried it yet though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Laurel is almost 3 and still grabs my pant legs and shoe laces. Nothing has worked on her! I'm still in flip flops and it!s December!!! (no laces) I do spray bitter apple on my pant legs.!! She only does it to me,


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Laurel is almost 3 and still grabs my pant legs and shoe laces. Nothing has worked on her! I'm still in flip flops and it!s December!!! (no laces) I do spray bitter apple on my pant legs.!! She only does it to me,


 
My wee boy does this every morning when i'm getting ready for work as he knows i'm getting ready to go out, so half the time i'm running out the door late as I've spent the last 15 minutes chasing him around the house to get my clothes back from him :blush: lol


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

lols82 said:


> My wee boy does this every morning when i'm getting ready for work as he knows i'm getting ready to go out, so half the time i'm running out the door late as I've spent the last 15 minutes chasing him around the house to get my clothes back from him :blush: lol


I can't fold clothes anywhere near Laurel or even put on a pair of socks!! She'll grab them!! She is the only one of my four that does this!! Thank Goodness!!


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Albert grabs underwear .. Socks ... Belts .., shoes dirty or clean he grabs it .. Not at the moment but when he's better he will again  I love that they are just so small and cheeky x


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Cheeky wee buggers :wub: Sammy always steal's washing from the washing machine too and runs away into his bed with it. I have God knows how many unpaired socks as he keeps stealing them all


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Two brothers they shudda been twins  he he xx


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Hehe this sounds exactly like daisy I spend half my time running after her!!! Daisy and Albert could be related dirty clean she will take them lol. I've tried better apple she barks when I spray it and then comes over happily chewing on me again. But a clicker today but as I've been out a lot today hasn't tried her will keep you posted on it. When daisy sees my coat she will grab something and run lol. They so know war is going on


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

I meant they so know what is going on!!


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Apparently they are related to Gucci also. That girl grabs my pants while I'm going up the stairs. If I'm folding clothes, she will just WAIT until it's close to the floor or, Heaven forbid, I drop it. Her newest is to grab things and not just run, but hide under the bed...I can NEVER get her. I, too, end up being late in the morning because I have to chase after her half the time.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

If anyone's interested, you could try trading your fluff something they like for your sock. If Gustave grabs something I want and he shouldn't have, I get a bully stick and just hold it out without chasing him. He usually comes to me with the thing in his mouth and we do a trade where he gets a bully stick + lots of kisses and praise, and I get my sock back. I often give him a treat too after our trade. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

